#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Befund vom MRT übersetzen >

## hexe1207

Weiterhin physiologischen LWS-Lordose, äquadistante Darstellung der   Intervertebralfächer der LWS bei Höhenminderung L5/S1 und diskreter   Retrolisthese in diesem Segment. Osteochondrose des assoziierten   Bandscheibe. Normale Weite des Spinalkanals, degenerative Veränderungen   der kleinen Wirbelgelenke, altersentsprechend. Bei sonst freier   Abbildung der Neuroforamina und des Spinalkanals im oberen LWS-Anteil   besteht ein progendienter, median führender Diskusprolaps L5/S1 mit   Beteiligung des re. Neuroforamens. Ebenfalls Beteiligung des li.   Formanents. ein Bezug zur Wurzel L5 besteht bds., intraspinal auch   möglicher Bezug zur Extrusion zur Wurzel S1. die Wurzel L4 bds. frei   abgebildet. Symmetrische Darstellung des Iliosacralgelenke, miterfasste   Weichteilstrukturen. *Beurteilung:*
Im Verlauf progredienter Diskusprolaps L5/S1 mit begleitender breiter   Protusion und Beteiligung der Neuroforamina. Bds. intraspinal auch Bezug   zur Wurzel S1 li. Noch frei Darstellung des Segments der Wurzel L4  *Frage?:*
Mein Orthopäde rät mir zur Vorstellung beim Neurochirurgen wegen OP.
Habe genau diesen Bereich vor 4Jahren operiert bekommen, und seither   immernoch Beschwerden. Laut Orthopäde habe ich jetzt an der gleiche   Stelle einen neuen Vorfall. Er meint ohne OP. bekomme ich dass nicht in  Griff. 
Bin sehr verunsichert, was ich tun soll. OP ja oder gibt's noch andere Möglichkeiten.
KG und Spritzen habe ich schon mehrfach hinter mir.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Conny 
Die Lendenwirbelsäule steht korrekt. Zwischen 5. Lendenwirbel und Kreuzbein ist die Bandscheibe höhengemindert. Hier ist ein Bandscheibenvorfall erkennbar. Die Zwischenwirbellöcher werden dadurch verengt, was die durchlaufenden Spinalnerven in Bedrängnis bringt. 
Der 5. Lendenwirbel ist leicht nach hinten verschoben. Die Wirbelgelenke sind altersentsprechend abgenutzt. Der Rückenmarkkanal ist normal weit. 
Die Gelenkfugen zwischen Kreuzbein und Becken sowie die Bänder + Muskeln der Wirbelsäule sind unauffällig. 
Da du in diesem Bereich schon einmal operiert worden bist, könnte dort die Narbe Probleme bereiten. Das wäre nur durch operative Korrektur behandelbar. Dafür spricht, dass KG und Spritzen nicht helfen. Nimm den Termin beim Neurochirurgen wahr und lass das abklären. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## hexe1207

Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Habe morgen den Termin, mal sehen, was mir der Neurochirurg rät.
Nachdem ich sehr starke Schmerzen habe und auch mein ganzes Bein pelzig ist, rechne ich mit einer OP.  
Gruß Conny

----------


## hexe1207

Hallo Christiane,
ich war heute beim Neurochirurgen, der hat mir eine Myelographie/CT vorgeschlagen. Da kann man mit Kontrastmittel unter CT Kontrolle sehen, wie weit der Nerv gedrückt wird, und ob eine OP notwendig ist. Ich habe den Termin in 14 Tagen. 
Also warte ich mal bis dahin.  
Grüße
Conny

----------

